# 1000 Island Pike



## sixers003 (Jun 20, 2006)

For the past 6 years my brothers and I, and a few friends, rent a cottage on the St. Lawrence River. All we do is fish, drink, and play cards. We also have a little tournament for best smallmouth/largemouth/pike/and other.

This year we'll be staying in Goose Bay (Northeast of A-bay) from July 15th to the 22nd. Does anyone have any tips for catching pike in that area? The pike will be deep (~20') water, right? We usually drop shiners or use Mepps 5 spinners.

How will the Lake of the Isles be that time of year?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I need bragging rights for the next year.


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

I buddy from work says he goes there and uses silver spoons.... Something about a silver spoon with red jewels on hit????? Maybe its something you could try????


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Red Eye


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

You really think smokin one will help him catch one???? :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO :evil:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

"Blue Fox" Spinners...#5's


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I like those new rubbery pike lures that they have at walmart....they come in a yellow/clear package.

I don't think you can go wrong with silver supending crank bait about 3 0r 4 inches long

the white with red len thompsons are a solid addition to the lineup too.

gh29


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

2 words......Rapala x-rap


----------

